# First bowl



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

First attempt at turning a bowl using my new chuck. Took down a couple of cherry trees in the back yard a couple years ago and decided to use a block of that cherry to make this first bowl. It seemed to have a lot of figure and I chose to not fill in any of the voids. Decided to make a small bowl to collect my change when I empty my pockets at the end of the day. Very dry wood and very, very hard. Tried to show views of all the sides, top & bottom. 

Mike Cebula


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful wood it looks great! and not bad for a first time, not bad at all... in fact "Its bad" I should clarify that last “bad” for the international community; sometimes in English “bad” means “good”


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

New Chuck, Secret stash of Cherry Wood, Bowl Turning, Enjoy yourself I wish I was there! NGM


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It came out great. with a lathe you need to save all the pocket cash you can because that's all you'll have left once you get started buying tools.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Looks great, good job.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That doesn't look like free wood! All my free wood looks like cardboard compared to this. Great looking project.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking wood and a very nice start. Looks like you are on your way.


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

This particular block of wood comes from a 'joint' in one of the branches where multiple branches originated. Ordinarily, it would be a throwaway chunk of wood, destined for the axe and BBQ pit. Now I will start a new pile with these types of cutoffs and see what happens. Fun to play with.

Mike


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful! I see a winking cat face in #3.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Mike, that cut of wood is called a 'Crotch Cut'. Crotch cut wood is highly prized for gun stocks.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice. Will be waiting for your next project.


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

That looks wonderful, great job, I cant wait until I get a lath


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful cherry bowl! Love the busy patterns and the colors on the wood. You are off to a good start. Keep them coming. Great turning!


----------



## turningwood007 (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice pattern. what sort of finish did you use on it? if any?


----------



## Relative (Apr 24, 2008)

Just used a butcher block finish. Mineral oil and beeswax.

Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Sweet!!!


----------

